# Is it fair



## Hannahbelle (Sep 8, 2006)

to keep a wild pigeon?

Here is my dilema.

I found a pigeon, and have been taking care of him, but would like to take him to a proper rehab place, so they can deal with him appropriately, make sure he gets all the help he needs.

Problem is this. They did say if his wing was badly broken, it would be better to euthanize him, because they are social creatures, and like to fly in flocks, and that it's not fair to keep a wild bird as a pet - he wouldn't be happy.

What is your opinion on this?

I mean, I do understand what they were saying...but if he could live with me for the rest of his life, would he be that unhappy?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hannahbelle said:


> to keep a wild pigeon?
> 
> Here is my dilema.
> 
> ...


Hi Hannahbelle,
I totally disagree with a 'non-releasable' pigeon not being happy.
Three out of our 8 adopted non-releasable pigeons have irreversible wing damage. They have lived with us for nearly 4 years & are doing wonderfully.  

Mr. Squeaks has an *amputated wing* & lives the life of Riley with Shi.  

Others will be along to share their thoughts as well.

Cindy


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HANNHBELLE, I raise and keep quite a few pigeons and I don't think that your bird would be unhappy as the bird would bond with you and anyone else in your household. and even if he/she needed to be around other pigeons all you would need is one more bird.There members that keep pigeons as pets in their homes,and I am sure they can help you much more in this matter then I can. ........GEORGE


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've got several with wing problems but here's a story that should disspell your worries:

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/BerniePijStory.html

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lots of us have pet pigeons, some of them single and they do just great.
Have a few that don't fly, others don't walk, they are happy, I am sure.

Reti


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

*Don't worry*

I've a piji who's unreleasable too.

Beanie has been living with us for more than a year. As the days pass, she becomes more 'lively'. Initially when she realised her disabilties, she was moody. At that time she would stand at one corner of the room and refuse to budge. However as the time goes by, though unable to fly and hardly walk properly, she now wanders all over the place. YES, Beanie is happier now. She has a place called "home".


----------



## Hannahbelle (Sep 8, 2006)

I personally think he's be a heck of a lot happier to LIVE, even if it's in my apartment....

My other concern is that I have 5 cats - so, he wouldn't have the run of the house.

Anyone else have cats?


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

I have a cat whom Beanie is not afraid of. <_She's more afraid of rowdy humans_!>

Well, basically my cat has been taught that the hammies, birds, reptiles, etc in the house, are part of the family and attack is NO NO. She's eighteen and throughout her life, she has met with quite a no. of stray animals. I guess she's used to them.

For your household, initally, you might want to confine the pigeon in a certain room that your kitties can't access to. Monitor the situation closely and work from there.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HI! 

My name is Shi and I am owned by a pigeon named Mr. Squeaks! He lives with me and 3 cats (originally 4) in a 1 bdrm apartment and is almost 3 years old.

He considers me his "mate" and rules me and the cats with an iron beak!

His story (Part 1 & 11) are in the STORY section. His story tells of his first days, his surgeries, recovery and introduction to my cats. As far as I know, I'm one of the few who lets her pij roam freely with the cats. My story will tell you why.

I hope you will enjoy...


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Hmmmm Let me see..*

On one hand, you have a pijie who is happy, fat, has all of the seed he can eat, fresh water, new and interesting people to investigate, and subsequently beak into submission. Now, hawks, and a human waiting on his every desire.........

Yup, we have a winner.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hannahbelle said:


> They did say if his wing was badly broken, it would be better to euthanize him, because they are social creatures, and like to fly in flocks, and that it's not fair to keep a wild bird as a pet - he wouldn't be happy.
> 
> What is your opinion on this?



The people at the rehab place obviously don't have pet pigeons, I agree with what everyone here has said.

Pigeons make the BEST pets, especially those handicapped sweeties, they are so endearing and loving.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi, my advice is to KEEP HIM. They are wonderful to care for and a joy to have around. 

The little face in my avatar belongs to Mr. Humphries. We picked him up from Home Depot over a year ago and even after 3 vets saw him none could help his legs which are deformed, probably from the multiple breaks he received falling from a canopy. He walks in a squat but can maneuver fairly well. He stays in our aviary during the day and in the house at night. He is just the best boy and we're lucky to have him.


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

I've had a lot of the same questions and struggles with the idea of keeping a wild pigeon, but with my Squidge I found that if I hadn't have rescued and kept her she would have been euthanized as a "common bird" without even being given a chance!

It's definitely better to give a bird a loving home instead I'd say


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Most of the birds I have would have been euthanized for one reason or another by a vet or humane society.  They all, instead, live full and happy lives at my house. Mr. Nelson, in fact, was shot through the wing with bbs (he came from a no-kill shelter in San Francisco) and after three years, one day he flew to the top of a perch! 

Pigeons, unlike most wild animals, are pretty much "domesticated" even when they're "wild". They adjust SO WELL to being "house birds" and living with humans. There are a lot of vets, shelters, and wildlife places who will not bother with an injured pigeon, but that's their loss! A broken wing is pretty easily treated and even if for some reason, it doesn't heal correctly, many pigeons have a wonderful life even without the gift of flight (see the many stories above  ). As for your cats, invest in a squirt bottle! Mine see the squirt bottle and slink off to re-contemplate their plans. If you make a sound along with the squirting, then in the future you can just make the sound if you don't have the bottle around. Works like a charm. Many of us have or have had "house pigeons" and they fit into the family so well, you will wonder what you ever did without one.  And any questions you have along the way, someone on here can probably answer or help you with. So enjoy your pijie!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have four cats and my birds are kept in a separate room. They have open cages which they see as their homes and they free fly in the room.

Reti


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I think is fair to have a pigeon in your home . They are so cute and ssssooo smart animals. Some other day I share all the stories I have with my Miracle(pigeon) he is part of my family , he watch TV with us, he eats in the table when we eat , he is with us ,all the time. He comes to our shoulders or hands, but never try to pick him up , because he is very territorial , but we enjoyed him, and he enjoy us to, he is just one more member of our family.
He leaves happy with my two cats, I always around them . all of my cats come to my couch and Miracle too, three of them together sleeping in the middle of my husband and me  (I never leave them alone together)
Enjoy your pigeon
Karla


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Hi Hannahbelle*

I rescued my pigeon after it had been attacked by a hawk..It will be a year this Feb. I have no doubts if my pigeon "Coo-Coo" is happy. He has a great safe life living with us. We have two cats, one dog, soon to have another this coming weekend. My cats have never attacked pigeons infact the ferals that used to come to my yard would eat out of the cats bowls on the patio and the cats stood right next to them. Coo-Coo flys around the house and lands on the couch next to the cats and they don't even take notice. Although I would never leave Coo-Coo in a room alone with my cats, because you just never know cats will be cats..

I believe if you are able to keep one (1) then it should be part of the family, otherwise leaving a pigeon all alone in a cage /loft outside would be cruel and very lonely. Having one pigeon you need to socialize with it. I keep my pigeon outside on our patio (Gazebo) on top of a high table in a huge cage with things to entertain him toys, mirror, bath water, a basket with a stuffed animal. He is taken out several times a day to fly in the house for 20 minutes usually at a time. When it starts to get dark he comes in and flys around for a couple of hours and hangs with us.

Sometimes I feel like he should have a mate, but he seems content with us and happy. They are very funny and I love having a pigeon in my life. 

Pigeons as pets yes go for it you'll love it... 

Andi


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Hannahbelle, 


Well...of course you should seek the best possible help with his Wing if he has an injury...


I have had many broken-Wing Pigeons who recovered well and went back into the Wilds.

Those that I or the Vet botched, get to live with me.

Are they happy?

You bet...!

They eventually elect some Mate, on their own, from those other recovered ferals who are pending release...or, from other non-releaseables, or as they may please...it is up to them of course...but that is what they will do..!

So, either way, give him your best, get the best possible help for his recovery, to let him have the best chance for healing up right and being able to fly again.

If he is releaseable, then let him decide...

If he is non-releaseable, let him live with you...! - of course..!


If he ends up able to fly at least somewhat, that is certainly better as a non-releaseable House-Bird, than if he is obliged to be a house-floor-Bird...


If you like, in time, whatever the outcome with him, learn more about Pigeons and their care, and see about adopting a few non-releaseable ones and giving them a loving happy home to live in...


They are all wonderful...

Not all of them are cuddlers of course!

Mine ( that is those who came here as adults, ) usually bite me and Wing slap me if I try and get cuddley or lubby-dubby with them, but are completely friendly if I treat them the way they want to be treated, which is to say, that I take care of the Seeds, Water, clean areas, give 'em little nods and blinks, and the occasional me preening their head or Crop or Keel a little, if THEY feel like it...if I am lucky!

Usually I can not get that close anyway...

Lol...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, my sister said that keeping my pigeon would result in him being depressed and dying of depression. I'm still waiting for that to happen, and it's been four and a half months! Seriously, the first five weeks, when his leg was still healing, Cielo hated me, but then one day he decided I was all right, and he flew to me. 

Ever since then, we've bonded deeply. Sometimes he's very territorial. He'll grab my hand with his beak and shake his head! Yet he's also protective of me when a friend comes over ... but Cielo is nicknamed "love-dove," because he can also be so affectionate. He prods my fingers with his beak until I pet him, and scratch his ears, and if I stop too soon, he prods more. Sometimes he just can't get enough. I like to tease him by reminding him of when he hated me.  

I have two cats. Cielo lives in my bathroom, and the cats live in my room, for the most part. When they are out together, I watch carefully. Cielo sounds the alarm if they come too close, but he will also chase after them, and will occassionally chase after them to nip them even if they're just walking by. They prefer to leave him alone most of the time. They see Cielo, and they usually make a wide berth! When I'm not home, I keep Cielo in the bathroom with the door closed.

Rach


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Hannahbelle...looks like the overwhelming concensus is KEEP!

Of course, no two stories are exactly the same due to each circumstance. Only the owner can make decisions based on their particular situation.

We have this site because of pigeons and because the members who have them are so devoted. 

I believe there are no accidents and if you find a pigeon, especially through unusual circumstances, there is a reason. 

Go with the flow...you won't be sorry!  

We LOVE updates and pictures too so you will always have a place to learn more information and make LOTS of new friends!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> They did say if his wing was badly broken, it would be better to euthanize him, because they are social creatures, and like to fly in flocks, and that it's not fair to keep a wild bird as a pet - he wouldn't be happy.


What do they know?  

The little guy will be just fine hanging out with you and maybe the cats. 
I'm sure you can figure out a solution.


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

I see there are quite a lot of pro-keep votes already, but just in case you need more convincing, let's ask an expert for his opinion...

--> Hey Robin, do you like living in the house? Don't you think it's a great life for a pigeon?









"Oh yes, yes I do!"

--> Isn't it fun living like a person? Is your life fulfilling and rewarding?









"Geez, Mom, can't you see I'm trying to work here?"


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very well done, Stephie and Robin    

Terry


----------



## Hannahbelle (Sep 8, 2006)

Ha ha!!!! Love the pictures Stephie!!!  

Rufus looks just like your guy....

I do want to keep him, but I don't want him to be unhappy. Right now, he's a little pissy with me - I changed his wing bandage, he didn't like it at ALL, so he sort of growls when I go near him.

But, on the other hand, he loves it when I scratch his neck.

So...he seems bitter most of the time, but okay at other times. I let him roam around while I'm cleaning out his box, and he's so nosy and funny - looks under everything, runs around....

I think he COULD be happy. I just really don't want to make things hard on him.

Thanks for the advice everyone! I'll keep hoping his wing heals well, and if not, well, than I guess he's "home".


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Stephie, that is the cutest picture! How in the world did you do it? I'm thinking you're a whiz with computers.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Stephie...those pics are JUST GREAT! WELL DONE!! AND, I think the pics SAY it ALL!!  

BTW, Hannahbelle, when I first took Squeaks to Dr. Burke, he was going to clean up the wing and bandage it. After a closer exam, he said it was more badly broken than he thought and would need surgery. Surgery done...bandaged again...periodic checkups...wing unbandaged...started drooping...bandaged again...went back...not healing...final surgery needed to remove the flights...healed FAST...whole attitude changed from grouch to lover! Took WEEKS!

And there you have a badly broken wing adventure in a nutshell. Shows to go ya that, indeed, persistence pays off...there was NO WAY I was going to let this pigeon die!


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Hannahbelle,
If you want to keep Rufus than do so.
I have a few cripled birds myself and they life happy lives. Keys (my very first pigeon) was shot as well and can only fly about 15ft but he has a mate and has a daughter and son. His daughter, Zara, is a criple after breaking her leg, still trying to fix it and making a lot of progress, she actally thinks she's human and doesn't really like other birds. 
I work at a SPCA/Animal Shelter and I have to put down birds sometimes, it's not fun at all but sometimes it's nessecary. Sometimes they can be save, but some can't unfortunately. BUT this little one is one of the lucky ones that has found some one caring enough to take him into thier home and into their heart for the rest of his day.
Good Luck!
Hilary Dawn

PS~I have 2 cats they got used to my birds but I don't really trust them.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Disabled creatures*

Imagine a different scenario:

Guy loses a leg in a motorcycle accident. Likes drinking beer with his buddies. Humans are gregarious creaures. Guy can no longer go biking with his buddies. He's depressed and obviously not enjoying life as before. Should he be "put down"?

Guy loses his hearing from rock concerts. Has trouble mixing in. He keeps to himself, and has a dog for company. What is that for a life? Should he be "put down"? 

Why should we be so quick to judge whether another creature's life is of value to that creature, when we won't countenance someone doing the same for one of our own (human) species?

Pigeons can't drink beer. Guy with missing leg can't fly like a pigeon. What is that for a life? Let's put 'em down.

Me, I'm going on 43 years with bad lungs. Would have died, surely, before I was out of my teens without antibiotics. I'm still hanging on, and willing to argue with anyone willing to "help me out of my misery," since I'm not too sure what the word _misery_ really connotes.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

GREAT pictures, Stephie!! And Larry, BRAVO!! Very nicely put!!


----------

